# Church Prayer



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

In church Sunday, I overheard the lady in the pew next to me saying a short private prayer. It was so sweet and sincere that I just had to share with you. 

Dear Lord,

This has been a tough 12 months ... You have taken my favorite actor Patrick Swayze, my favorite actress Farrah Fawcett, my favorite musician Michael Jackson, my favorite salesman Billy Mays and my favorite athlete Steve McNair. 
I just wanted you to know that my favorite president is Barrack Obama.

Amen!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sometimes the most sincere prayers are also the shortest


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope that prayer is answered...as quickly as possible! I don't think we can hold on much longer with that Jackwad in the White House


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

wapiti67 said:


> I hope that prayer is answered...as quickly as possible! I don't think we can hold on much longer with that Jackwad in the White House


Amen


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Preach it sister!!! AAmen. Thanks for letting us know that We are not alone Pheaz...


----------

